# USGI Beretta Mags??



## jford1408 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi. I just purchase my second Beretta today and have been looking for mags. I found several online from various auction site advertising a lot of 5 or more USGI Beretta mags. I have found some information on the two companies that have made them but i wanted to know how i could get them myself without going through a third party... I'm sure i cant call the company and get them direct but i could find them from a second party and get them cheaper than the third party price... Only problem is i have been searching the web for over 3 hours at work looking for some info but cant find any. Does anyone know where i could get them for a great price?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I buy a lot of mags from CDNN, some makers of magazines such as Checkmate, *Mecgar* and Metalform will sell direct as well.

Stay away from Promag. CDNN has some Military contract mags for $15.00, FWIW I thought the USGI mags sucked, or maybe it was just our lazy armorer that refused to change out magazine springs...


----------



## jford1408 (Jul 31, 2011)

jford1408 said:


> Hi. I just purchase my second Beretta today and have been looking for mags. I found several online from various auction site advertising a lot of 5 or more USGI Beretta mags. I have found some information on the two companies that have made them but i wanted to know how i could get them myself without going through a third party... I'm sure i cant call the company and get them direct but i could find them from a second party and get them cheaper than the third party price... Only problem is i have been searching the web for over 3 hours at work looking for some info but cant find any. Does anyone know where i could get them for a great price?


What Does everyone think about the Eagle Mags ??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jford1408 said:


> What Does everyone think about the Eagle Mags ??


Most reviews I've read on them call them crap.

Don't skimp on mags, buy factory or quality aftermarket mags. A bad mag in an auto will give you grief you never would have imagined.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - when CDNN sells factory 15 round Beretta 92 mags for $19.99, and sometimes has them on sale for $17.99 - WHY buy aftermarket mags that have a good chance in being junk.

Stick with factory, MDS (they make factory mags) or MecGar (they used to make factory mags, and make factory mags for other gun companies).


----------

